# Stud finder



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.wireman.com/products/rare-earth-magnetic-stud-finders

Never fails


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

This works well with me. The earth magnets will attach to screw/nail. You can let go of the magnet and it just stays put.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Tape measure and knocking usually works for me.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

All I can say is don't buy a Milwaukee Subscanner. Raging piece of junk. Twenty buck stud finder from Home Creepo is all I use.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

My wife did a good job of finding me! Haw haw haw ...


----------



## Kryptes (Aug 6, 2013)

Zircon i520 works great for us, deep scan is great for plaster as well. Wouldn't buy anything else!


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I just use the butt of my screwdriver and tap it against the wall. Works just fine and doesn't use up batteries.


----------



## dcb_minded (May 19, 2014)

I just bang hold in the wall with a hammer til I hit something solid... then screw to it and pray it isn't a pipe... 

Sent from my SGH-T599 using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

99cents said:


> All I can say is don't buy a Milwaukee Subscanner. Raging piece of junk. Twenty buck stud finder from Home Creepo is all I use.


Thank's for that bit of information.
As for the magnetic finder you can remove the screw or nail once located. This is a big help if you need to removed an anchored piece of drywall.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

zac said:


> This works well with me. The earth magnets will attach to screw/nail. You can let go of the magnet and it just stays put.


Best studfinder ever. It never needs batteries and it's always accurate.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I used a studfinder but it kept finding me.


----------



## Champ Sessions (May 25, 2014)

MTW said:


> I used a studfinder but it kept finding me.


Champ says.......STOP IT GUY!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

MTW said:


> I used a studfinder but it kept finding me.


Badumdumbisssssssh


----------



## Champ Sessions (May 25, 2014)

MTW said:


> I used a studfinder but it kept finding me.


I think you need a mandatory day ban for that one :no:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Champ Sessions said:


> I think you need a mandatory day ban for that one :no:


Ok Chief.....errr...I mean Champ.


----------



## josh5879 (Sep 21, 2009)

This thing is absolutely the best


----------



## guy2073 (May 4, 2011)

I wse a 1/2" x1/2" piece of rare earth magnet. It Will find the smallest rusty lath nail. I will never loose it. It stays on my tape measure clip on my belt, have to fight to get it off.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

guy2073 said:


> I wse a 1/2" x1/2" piece of rare earth magnet. It Will find the smallest rusty lath nail. I will never loose it. It stays on my tape measure clip on my belt, have to fight to get it off.


It doesnt mark walls?


----------



## guy2073 (May 4, 2011)

It can. If i need to keep wall clean i put it in ziplock bag or back with paper. It sometimes marks were there is a nail or screw if i use by itself.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

The tool i posted above does not mark the wall.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a Stanley $25 stud finder w/ AC and it works great. I also have the Milwaukee sub scanner and unlike other people , I have had great luck with it. My only real complaint is that it doesn't slip into the toolbag like the cheapo Stanley.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

I use my level (with rare earth magnets). Hold it loosely in the middle with finger and thumb, drag it across wall. You can feel the tug when you go over a screw. Works super well, and the level is already in my bags anyway.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

gilbequick said:


> http://www.wireman.com/products/rare-earth-magnetic-stud-finders Never fails


Just ordered one.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> All I can say is don't buy a Milwaukee Subscanner. Raging piece of junk. Twenty buck stud finder from Home Creepo is all I use.


Impossible. Milwaukee is never junk. You're probably just using it wrong


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

ponyboy said:


> Impossible. Milwaukee is never junk. You're probably just using it wrong


Always junk.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

When I need to find a stud I just look in the mirror


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm a stud


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

ponyboy said:


> I'm a stud


That's funny cause I didn't see you in the mirror


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> Impossible. Milwaukee is never junk. You're probably just using it wrong


He's probably not even scanning for subs. :whistling2:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

robnj772 said:


> When I need to find a stud I just look in the mirror and it immediately breaks.



Fify.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

MTW said:


> Fify.


Must be a slow day in moms basement


----------



## QAuthority (May 18, 2014)

OaklandElec said:


> I use my level (with rare earth magnets). Hold it loosely in the middle with finger and thumb, drag it across wall. You can feel the tug when you go over a screw. Works super well, and the level is already in my bags anyway.


 Cow magnet tied onto a string used the same way works well!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

robnj772 said:


> Must be a slow day in moms basement


That was funny back in 2005.


----------



## Champ Sessions (May 25, 2014)

robnj772 said:


> When I need to find a stud I just look in the mirror


The line was already used basically twice in the thread.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

AllWIRES said:


> Just ordered one.


What are you going to do if the sheet rock was glued on? I've usually found the for a standard stud locator, the most expensive isn't necessarily the best.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

wendon said:


> What are you going to do if the sheet rock was glued on? I've usually found the for a standard stud locator, the most expensive isn't necessarily the best.


Who glues on drywall


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Who glues on drywall


Who doesnt?


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Jan 31, 2013)

If you live in a rural area go to the feed store and get a cow magnet. They are a super magnet that is about 1/2-inch diameter and 3 to 4-inches long. 

They put them into cows first stomachs to capture any nails, little bits of wire, or fencing staples. Thus cow magnets. 

They are super strong. If you hold them loosely and sweep the wall, they will attach to drywall screws even through dry wall mud.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

chewy said:


> Who doesnt?


Everybody


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Everybody


Do you still use clouts and a drywall hatchet for your repairs?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

chewy said:


> Do you still use clouts and a drywall hatchet for your repairs?


I don't know what those things are


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

chewy said:


> Who doesnt?


How do you hang the drywall on the ceiling?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> How do you hang the drywall on the ceiling?


Glue and screw.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

chewy said:


> Glue and screw.


 I see.

I took it as you only use glue.

Carry on.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Champ Sessions said:


> The line was already used basically twice in the thread.


Well reading thru the thread before you post is for suckers


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Awg-Dawg said:


> I see.
> 
> I took it as you only use glue.
> 
> Carry on.


There is a pre-finished vinyl coated drywall, typically used in commercial buildings, called "Walltex" for slang. It's glue-on only. No screws or nails.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

MTW said:


> That was funny back in 2005.


And the fify thing was funny way back in...

Wait it wasn't really ever funny, it's just recycled.

Like everything else you post.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> There is a pre-finished vinyl coated drywall, typically used in commercial buildings, called "Walltex" for slang. It's glue-on only. No screws or nails.


I work at a hospital that the majority of the building is modular,

Including the exterior.

The walls and ceilings are Donn systems if I remember correct.


----------



## Champ Sessions (May 25, 2014)

robnj772 said:


> Well reading thru the thread before you post is for suckers


Or for people who don't want to sound redundant.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

AllWIRES said:


> Is there such thing as a good stud finder??


My knuckles do the trick for me ... :whistling2:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Champ Sessions said:


> Or for people who don't want to sound redundant.


Ok so I just did read thru this thread.

No one posted anything about a mirror, liar!

So STFU already


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

If you had to prove you weren't a knucklehead before you could join this site we could probably talk about the trade....


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

AllWIRES said:


> If you had to prove you weren't a knucklehead before you could join this site we could probably talk about the trade....


I have been banned longer then you have been a member here.


----------



## Champ Sessions (May 25, 2014)

robnj772 said:


> I have been banned longer then you have been a member here.


Some people just can't face being corrected.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

robnj772 said:


> I have been banned longer then you have been a member here.


So cool!


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

AllWIRES said:


> Just ordered one.


Man you won't regret it, I use mine a lot, you'll find tons of random uses for it. Several of my guys have bought them after using mine.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

gilbequick said:


> Man you won't regret it, I use mine a lot, you'll find tons of random uses for it. Several of my guys have bought them after using mine.


I ordered the stronger of the two. I'm sure I'll have a good time with it. Maybe I can wear it as a bracelet, a POWER bracelet.


----------



## Champ Sessions (May 25, 2014)

robnj772 said:


> Ok so I just did read thru this thread.
> 
> No one posted anything about a mirror, liar!
> 
> So STFU already


Child please.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Champ Sessions said:


> Child please.


Hi hacks


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Busted cover


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

AllWIRES said:


> I ordered the stronger of the two. I'm sure I'll have a good time with it. Maybe I can wear it as a bracelet, a POWER bracelet.


May the force be with you!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

robnj772 said:


> And the fify thing was funny way back in...
> 
> Wait it wasn't really ever funny, it's just recycled.
> 
> Like everything else you post.


:sleep1:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

MTW said:


> :sleep1:


like a broken record


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

robnj772 said:


> like a broken record



:sleep1:


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

MTW said:


> :sleep1:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


Peter D, is that you??


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

gilbequick said:


> Peter D, is that you??







Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------

